# Career break over can I claim the dole?



## colc1 (31 May 2006)

Hi Guys I am wondering if at the end of a career break, i.e. travelling and working abroad can you claim the dole while waiting to be placed back in a job in the civil service, anyone have any idea?


----------



## ClubMan (31 May 2006)

One of the key qualification criteria for _Unemployment Benefit/Assistance _is that you are genuinely available for and seeking work. If you are travelling/working abroad then you would obviously not meet this requirement.


----------



## colc1 (31 May 2006)

Sorry I should have been clearer I meant after arriving back in Ireland and being 'forced' to be unemployed while awaiting placement, otherwise I would have to go abroad again or do a course possibly?


----------



## Murt10 (31 May 2006)

Straight into the local exchange with you. Don't delay


From the Depts website

UNEMPLOYMENT BENEFIT (UB)

GUIDELINES FOR PROCESSING CLAIMS

"(c) Person on Career Break
A person on a career break is considered to be "not unemployed" during the agreed period of the career break. Where the agreed period of the career break has ended and the person has sought to return to work but cannot due to a lack of a vacancy, Unemployment Benefit may be considered subject to all other relevant conditions being satisfied. In such cases, the terms/duration of the career break and reason/s for postponing the resumption of employment should be verified with the employer before a decision is made."


http://www.welfare.ie/foi/ub_unempben.html


Murt


----------



## colc1 (31 May 2006)

Murt10 said:
			
		

> Straight into the local exchange with you. Don't delay
> 
> 
> From the Depts website
> ...


 
Thanks very much for that Murt, its just if I am stuck in that situation at the end of my career break wont be a while yet as I haven't taken off abroad just yet ;  )  Thanks again,

C


----------



## ClubMan (31 May 2006)

Sorry - I assumed from your post that you were attempting to claim "dole" while abroad.


----------



## colc1 (31 May 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Sorry - I assumed from your post that you were attempting to claim "dole" while abroad.


 
No worries clubman, I assume on a similar note I can claim what in the UK is called job seekers allowance within the EU if I am genuinely looking for work?  So I dont starve to death! lol


----------



## ClubMan (31 May 2006)

Is  any use in relation to this specific query?


----------



## colc1 (31 May 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Is  any use in relation to this specific query?


 
Many thanks as always clubman I am seriously thinking of getting a 6 month tourist visa for the USA though it looks like I'll be left starve to death/live off savings there


----------



## colc1 (31 Jul 2006)

Someone got me worried about this the other night when I was telling them my career break plans, so I want to make sure of something.  If I take a career break to travel and work is it the same as going to live abroad, i.e. can I claim jobseekers allowance/unemployment benefit if I am 'not unemployed' if you catch my drift?


----------



## CMCR (31 Jul 2006)

Seems to me you are getting a few things confused here about transferring payments abroad. 

If you are moving within the EU, you may transfer social insurance-based payments (such as Unemployment Benfit) from Ireland to the other country. Unemployment Benefit may be transferred to another member state for up to 13 weeks if you are seeking work there. Before you can transfer this payment however, you have to qualify for Unemployment Benefit in Ireland. This means having the appropriate number (and _Class_) of social insurance contriubutions, etc. 

The _Class_ of social insurance contributions you currently pay, depends on when you joined the civil service. If you joined before 1995 you are paying Class D contributions which are not full social insurance contributions. You will therefore will not qualify for Unemployment Benefit. 

If you've claimed UB in Ireland for less than 4 weeks prior to your departure, you may still be allowed to transfer your payment if you get a letter in writing from FAS saying you're unlikely to secure full-time work here in the future. Again, I think this is unlikely, as you already have a job here and are taking a voluntary career break. 

The issues to bear in mind are: 
1. whether you have adequate social insurance contributions to claim the payment in the first instance
2. whether DSFA would consider you 'unemployed' if you go on a career break (I don't think so)
3. whether the country to which you are travelling will have any residency restrictions on claiming payments 

I'd suggest getting in touch with your local social welfare office to check your contributions and your entitlements. 

In terms of your return to Ireland following career break, if you are moving back to Ireland from another EU member state I would imagine you can transfer a  payment from that country to Ireland probided you satisfy the qualifying conditions.  

Failing that, you could probably apply for Supplementary Welfare Allowance on your return (that payment is not subject to habitual residency conditions for EU/EEA nationals).


----------

